# How to book



## zeppelinskater (Mar 18, 2014)

It looks like this book is back up on kickstarter and its almost funded with like 30 days left. Looks great, thought you guys might be interested. 
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/510364400/home-haunting-for-mere-mortals-plan-b/posts
The author is also going to be speaking at the National Haunters Convention. It would be cool to hear from someone who goes what they think of his work. I am interested to see where this goes.


----------

